# If Not Now....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Drum Roll, Please!!

Introducing......

*HERSELF!!*

Those of you who were at the NH Rally 3 weeks ago and the PA Rally this past week have met her in person, but for all others - - - Here she is!

Many thanks to all who assisted us in the process, with VERY special thanks & much gratitude to Herbicidal - MR. Toyota, himself - who not only selflessly







offered to bring her from CA himself when THAT's where the origin looked to be but without whom, I surely would have lost my mind in this process!!! Many thanks also to all the Outbackers who have kept the secret - some for as long as 5 weeks!!!!







.








Needless to say, I LOVE IT!!! WE LOVE IT!!! And, it is because of HERSELF, that the 4Runner will now live a long, happy life as KB's daily drive (and reserve-TV...how decadent?!







)

Her Plate is *WOLFIE+*  and the Bracket reads *"IF NOT NOW.....WHEN???"*

(btw, there is no "CAM RECALL". The issue effected the 1st production run when Outsourced Cams were used. The problem was found & corrected. IF the cam should fail, Toyota will replace the engine - problem solved.)

<Hey, Herb!!!! 5 weeks - I made it!!!! >


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

*Woohoo!* You did make it! I had my doubts at times! She's a beauty!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats! Nice Truck


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Happy Trails,
Doug

(What else is there to say?!)


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

It's time for me to go take one of those new truck fever pills!

Nice truck

Will


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It is a very nice truck Judi!!! (There I said it!!)

I am glad that your engine isn't one of the "cursed" ones.....

I am sure it will serve you well in all of your travels!

Congratulations!!

Gary


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

NICE WOLFIE 









OK! Now, can I tell people we knew WAY back when at the first Wolfwood rally, and kept the secret all this time.

With all this horsepower you should be able to attend the summer rally, _(with all of us crazy southerners), _ in Fl. next yr. --- ROAD TRIP---
















Dave


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Way to go!
Nice Truck!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice Ride -

Glad you made it happen! New trucks are a blast -Let the mods begin!

Congrats!

Map guy


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Aren't they wonderful trucks? We just got ours 10 days ago. Yours is the same color as our Tundra. I have the 4.7L and no TRD package. I was able to 18.2 mpg on local highways (not four-lanes) and around town this past weekend. Isn't the ride soooooo smooth? Can't even feel the tranny shifting most of the time. And quiet!!! Holy cow, you can't hear the wind and road noise. Toyota built a winner here.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

SWEEEEEET!!!

MaeJae


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new TV!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Aren't they wonderful trucks? We just got ours 10 days ago. Yours is the same color as our Tundra. I have the 4.7L and no TRD package. I was able to 18.2 mpg on local highways (not four-lanes) and around town this past weekend. Isn't the ride soooooo smooth? Can't even feel the tranny shifting most of the time. And quiet!!! Holy cow, you can't hear the wind and road noise. Toyota built a winner here.


Color? At one point during the Great Chase to actually find the truck, the Dealer asked me what my 2nd choice color was. Answer? "There isn't one. Find it in blue with all (and only) the options we want or I'll order it and wait!!" He REALLY didn't want to back a sale off his Q-end Report...nor deliver a factory-order at the price we had worked out









Ride? Oh yeah! Just be carefull! It's so smooth and quiet you'll find yourself going faster than you expected ... or wanted ... or should ...









This is a 5.7L / TRD / with the Cold Kit they put in all NEngland-bound Tundras. So far, 17.4 avg highway/local combined and 10.4 towing this past week (about 2200miles round trip NH to/from PA.) It's been really cool to see the real-time/rolling MPG calc. hit 99.9 mpg...even if it doesn't sit there long!

Oh yeah! We're more than just a little pleased with our new 4-wheeled friend! Sounds like you are too!!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Ya ditched the van, better mileage then the old Tundras can't be asking for much more.

How did they do that?

Best of luck, of course we already saw it. I can't believe after ya just got it you drove it on the lawn and muddied up the tires for the picture!


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice, congratulations.

Have you seen this?

http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?A.../705310379/1148


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

And another one. Nice. Got to like the color.


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice Rig..
Give us a de-brief on how it tows..
Cheers..


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kargorooOutbacker said:


> Nice, congratulations.
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?A.../705310379/1148


Yes, thank you. But as of last word, they aren't recalling Tundras and, even if they did, it would be only a percentage of the first run trucks that had received the bad cams.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You Look SOOOO Good behind the wheel!







Best of luck & enjoy!!
John is going to be so jealous.









Tami


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

*HERSELF* is verrrrrrrrry nice! Good luck with her!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

well I have been good and did as Judi and Kathy asked. I didn't say a word. BUT now she's out of the bag!







No, it's not a Ford. I suppose they could have done worse ehh?! Still it is a wonderful blue color....... And it smells nice.







what's not to like! congrats wolfwood! i'd caravan with ya! if you can keep up that is!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I wish I could get 18mpg!! Our average mileage as of today is 10.8!! Only have about 1,600 miles on it though, so it may improve a bit.

We don't have the TRD package, and I can tell you the thing rides like a bucking bronco on certain freeways - those that are pieced-together concrete rather than asphalt or whatever. The dealer says it's the single biggest complaint about the new Tundra, and I imagine with the TRD package it's even stiffer. It's so bad that the kids sing the "bumpy road song" in their car seats - ahahhaahahhahahahaahhaaaaabbrrrbrbrbbrbrbbrwaaahaawwaaaawwww.

Hopefully the ride will settle down when I get the camper shell installed, or I'm gonna have to throw a few 90lb bags of concrete in the back!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> well I have been good and did as Judi and Kathy asked. I didn't say a word. BUT now she's out of the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks (I think). You want to caravan with us? Sure, that way you'll be sure to have a runner to go to the parts store for you for whichever belt blows next.


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Nice, congratulations.
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?A.../705310379/1148


Yes, thank you. But as of last word, they aren't recalling Tundras and, even if they did, it would be only a percentage of the first run trucks that had received the bad cams.
[/quote]

Forget that recall crap..
Drive your Tundra and Enjoy..
Look Good.. Feel Good..


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thats one nice truck you got there. Why so many secrets on this forum lately? Enjoy the new truck I'm enjoying mine. Next you will get twofootitus and want a bigger Outback. I mentioned a fiver and had to duck









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Thats one nice truck you got there. Why so many secrets on this forum lately? Enjoy the new truck I'm enjoying mine. Next you will get twofootitus and want a bigger Outback. I mentioned a fiver and had to duck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, John. It wasn't really a secret...just wanted to have some fun with a surprise - - 1st at the NH Rally....then at the PA Rally just a few weeks later...and now with my friends here on the Forum. In fact, I wasn't sure we'd actually have it for either Rally!

As for 2footitis....we started there and got the TT we wanted (instead of the smaller one that would have been "big enough"). The 25RSS fits us perfectly! Besides, Puff is now a family member


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> well I have been good and did as Judi and Kathy asked. I didn't say a word. BUT now she's out of the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks (I think). You want to caravan with us? Sure, that way you'll be sure to have a runner to go to the parts store for you for whichever belt blows next.








[/quote]

Ouch


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> well I have been good and did as Judi and Kathy asked. I didn't say a word. BUT now she's out of the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks (I think). You want to caravan with us? Sure, that way you'll be sure to have a runner to go to the parts store for you for whichever belt blows next.







[/quote]
Ouch[/quote]


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

My picture isn't as nice as yours...










If you look carefully, you can see our 2001 Colman Utah pop up behind the truck. We are trading it in on our new 29BHS this Saturday. Can't wait!!!

Geez, that's a huge truck!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Judi, SWEET RIDE you got there. Bring it to Mass this weekend so I can meet her in person.
Bob


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sweet truck Wolfie!







Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! Love the color!!!

Curtis


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Happy Trails,
> 
> (What else is there to say?!)


----------

